# connecting a mac to a samsung hdtv



## Camillex424 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, I have a Samsung TX-R3079WH slim fit HDTV. I was trying to connect it with my Mac Book Pro via DVI and HDMI, it looked very blur in high resolution, and when I lowered it to 800, the letters became bigger, but still doesn't look right. and I lost all the top bar for any application, so it's impossible to work on it. 

you said yours Mac had no problem connecting to your Samsung TV, can you share what you did it? Or my TV model is too old?

looking forward to your help. Thanks very much

Hi, I have a Samsung TX-R3079WH slim fit HDTV. I connected it with my Mac Book Pro via DVI and HDMI, it looked very blur in high resolution, and when I lowered it to 800x600, the letters became much bigger and a little more clear, but still doesn't look right. In addition, nomatter what resolution I use, I lost all the top bar for any application (there is no apple signal, no File, Edit, View, Tool etc for any application), so it's impossible to work on it. 

I read somebody connect their Mac to a different model Samsung and it worked. Can somebody help me with this problem? Or my TV model is too old and it's a bad idea to use HDTV as a computer monitor since my Mac monitor looks much much better. 

looking forward to your help. Thanks very much


----------



## datechgeek (Jun 26, 2008)

what is the resolution of your samsung display? sometimes if the resolution is a bit akward, the picture comes out a bit weird


----------

